# Audi A5 Cabrio



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

??? I am confused, what is this ? 
Translated from Autobild:

_Quote »_Der viersitzige A5 wird Anfang 2006 beim Händler stehen. Mit Stoffdach und neun verschiedenen Motoren zwischen 115 und 344 PS.
*
The new A5 will be launched in early 2006. With metal roof and nine different engines between 115 and 344 HP.*


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (haydar)*

just guessing....A6 2 door model.....that would be sweet!!!
IMO A4 Cabrio is the best looking car on the road TODAY......by far


----------



## VW_GB (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (VdubChaos)*

Ok kinda strange, you would think A6 coupe would be badged if anything other than A6 as a A7 in the same way the 5 Series coup is the 6 Series!?
Oh its hot though!


----------



## Eolair (May 10, 2001)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (haydar)*

AutoBild got a bit confused there, they mean the (B7) *A4* Cabrio.
btw. Stoffdach = soft top (fabric roof, if translated word by word)


----------



## Mikedav (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_just guessing....A6 2 door model.....that would be sweet!!!
IMO A4 Cabrio is the best looking car on the road TODAY......by far

Agreed, beautiful and well made - just a shame about the performance. I test drove a 3.0 at the weekend and it was just far, FAR too slow - no urgency to it at all. And Im not one of these must-have-300BHP-or-its-slow kinda people. But its such a huge leap from the 3.0 to the S4 - £27,000 vs £39,000+ here in the UK


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (Eolair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eolair* »_AutoBild got a bit confused there, they mean the (B7) *A4* Cabrio.
btw. Stoffdach = soft top (fabric roof, if translated word by word)


----------



## VdubChaos (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (Mikedav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikedav* »_
Agreed, beautiful and well made - just a shame about the performance. I test drove a 3.0 at the weekend and it was just far, FAR too slow - no urgency to it at all. And Im not one of these must-have-300BHP-or-its-slow kinda people. But its such a huge leap from the 3.0 to the S4 - £27,000 vs £39,000+ here in the UK

Even the S4 is slow compare to 4 door.......I think it does low 14s in 1/4 mile. 
Its HEAVY....


----------



## VW_GB (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (VdubChaos)*

Yeah its a heavy car but lets be honest its vary rare you ever see a V6 Audi Cabriolet leave the dealer for much less than £32k, so its not a huge leap in price. As the £27k A4 is basic with no leather or anything but the £39k (which can be had for about £36k) is really well equipped!
Also the 1.8T feels fast than the V6 due to the nature of the engine. We had a 1.8T Cabriolet about a year ago and with quattro it was heavy but when re-mapped it kick out over 250hp which gave the car some kick,
Hopefully the 3.2V6 should sort any problems of power out, as by no means 255hp slow, and the 3.0V6 was never the best engine out there!


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (VdubChaos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubChaos* »_just guessing....A6 2 door model.....that would be sweet!!!
IMO A4 Cabrio is the best looking car on the road TODAY......by far

I totally agree. The color combinations are perfect.


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_

















What? no waterfall? or has it been taped over?


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: Audi A5 Cabrio (RS-SIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS-SIX* »_
What? no waterfall? or has it been taped over?

yes, looks like its been taped over as well.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

A5 will supplement A4 cabrio. Both model will sell side by side.


----------

